# New Primary Fermenter



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2011)

So went to my LHBS today. Like to throw the guy a bone every now and then. I was thinking about picking up a 2nd Primary bucket. That way I could have a dedicated one for reds and one for whites. My original bucket is now definitely kinda pink on the inside no matter how much I scrub it with B-Brite. 

Lo and behold the owner says I just got these in this week. He really liked them and so did I. 

30L or almost 8G. Clear graduated markings on the side and the plastic is semi transparent so you can also see the level inside from the outside. Comes with a threaded spigot hole that just needs punching out. Should be nice and tight once installed with no leaking like the old 7.8G bucket. Also comes with a beefy grommet that should last a long while. 

Have not seen this before. Name on the bucket is iMake.pro which resolves to a website but I don't see any fermenters so perhaps its brand new and not finished out. 

Very nice build quality and I may go back for another and retire my original 7.8G bucket!


----------



## Sirs (Apr 9, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice,
With this one you can get some juice and a lug of grapes and it will fit.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2011)

I think you could get closer to 8.5G w/o any problems. Should handle most kits with grape packs for sure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2011)

Mike what was the cost of this fermenter compared to the other one. Looks like someone is listening to the home wine maker.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2011)

$23.95 + ttl


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats only a few dollars more for piece of mind of having a large enough fermenter. Sounds like a winner. The Clear graduated markings on the side is a huge improvement.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

Lookks like a nice pce. of equipment and I need a few of those. I still have my original buckets and they really need replacement.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 10, 2011)

And it's PRETTY!!!!!


Nice addition to the kitchen!!

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2011)

When will you christen it?


----------



## jtstar (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to know where we can buy some of these ?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a CC LR Marsanne, Viognier and Roussanne that will be going in there in a few weeks.



Tom said:


> When will you christen it?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 10, 2011)

I am surprised that FVW doesn't have these. When I was poking around the website listed above I noticed the pic of the cowboy holding the grapes in his hand. That pic was used in a Winexpert catalog a few years ago. 

Ask your LHBS about them. I think its a new product so they may not know about it unless you ask for it.



jtstar said:


> I want to know where we can buy some of these ?


----------

